# Axis vs. Whitetail



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Thinking about a meat hunt.

--How do axis does compare to whitetails in terms of size/usable meat per kill?
--How does the flavor compare?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

No need to think about that John. Axis is hands down a better meat and since the Axis is a larger animal, at least in our area, you get more meat for your freezer.

TH


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> No need to think about that John. Axis is hands down a better meat and since the Axis is a larger animal, at least in our area, you get more meat for your freezer.
> 
> TH


Ditto to that and also compare the pricing of a whitetail buck hunt or doe hunt with that of an Axis hunt and you will see that you get more for your $$ in an Axis hunt. I can vouch for the taste, I shot an Axis with Borderbandit in May and there aint much left, now I have to start eating whitetail


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Them Axis sure do taste good. I'm all out of mine.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Just came back from an axis doe hunt in Mountain Home TX. All hunters got a good size doe. Ther is no comparison between the two meats as far as taste goes. Axis hands down beats white tail deer.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Axis are a grazing animal, like cattle, making thier meat a lot more paletable than white tail, which are browsers. They're typically a larger framed deer as well meaning more beef in the cooler.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

well, I guess I will find out how axis tastes real soon. From what I have heard it is the best game to eat.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

There really is no comparison. Axis is by far the better of the two.
Other than Elk or Wahoo I'd trade Axis for anything else. Later Baker


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Axis are a grazing animal, like cattle, making thier meat a lot more paletable than white tail, which are browsers. They're typically a larger framed deer as well meaning more in the cooler.


yes, this makes all the difference


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Axis are larger and taste fine. More Meat for sure.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I'll trade all the wahoo meat you can stand for axis!



elkhunter49 said:


> There really is no comparison. Axis is by far the better of the two.
> Other than Elk or Wahoo I'd trade Axis for anything else. Later Baker


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I think your question has been answered.

Sometimes I wish Axis was the native and WT was the exotic, them axis tastes real good and can be a larger bodied animal.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

This will make most of you sick, but I got an Axis Buck Sunday morning that weighs around 200 lbs and am having everything except the backstraps made into sausage. lol


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Axis sausage is awesome...Bellville Meat Market made some for that Pale Guy and me and it's just delicious.

Good job Don.

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Hard Head said:


> This will make most of you sick, but I got an Axis Buck Sunday morning that weighs around 200 lbs and am having everything except the backstraps made into sausage. lol


That's a sin!!! I'll swap ya some whitetail!!

Actually, I've got a 200+ lb. Axis, that my Dad shot, in a cooler in the garage right now. I told him I'd cut it up for him. He thinks he's gonna get it all back too.  (suckeerrrrr!)


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I have to agree with most Axis are bigger and tastier!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Axis is great. We eat wild game almost exclusively around my house, its kind of a mixed bag in the freezer these days.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

There's not enough Whitetail meat in the world that I'd trade for a single link of Axis sausage! lol



TXPalerider said:


> That's a sin!!! I'll swap ya some whitetail!!


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Actually, I've got a 200+ lb. Axis, that my Dad shot, in a cooler in the garage right now. I told him I'd cut it up for him. He thinks he's gonna get it all back too.  (suckeerrrrr!)


I'm ashamed of you for even thinking about taking advantage of your poor old daddy. You remind of me of guide I used to know that stole meat from his customers on the way to the processor. I can't remember his name, though...

PS: Grab a tenderloin for me, would ya!


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

Speaking of elk meat (which I've never had)

...... I have some freezer space, Buddy...:biggrin:



elkhunter49 said:


> There really is no comparison. Axis is by far the better of the two.
> Other than Elk or Wahoo I'd trade Axis for anything else. Later Baker


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hard Head said:


> This will make most of you sick, but I got an Axis Buck Sunday morning that weighs around 200 lbs and am having everything except the backstraps made into sausage. lol


 there is nothing worng with that, AXIS is better for U than chicken. I have seen some reports on Axis that said, Deer is better than beef, chicken is better than deer, and Axis is better than chicken. Google Axis Deer and u can find many things on Axis. They also say that the Bengal Tiger has good taste, because the tiger's main diet is AXIS deer in India. 
Give me an Axis anyday.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Axis is very tasty and naturally tender.Go for the Axis!


----------

